# 15 wt Fly Rod.



## captken (Feb 24, 2008)

Made by Blue Bay. Probably Chinese but a really nice rod. I bought it at the ICAST show for my son. He was planning a trip to Mexico for Sailfish and Tuna but the trip fell through.

The rod has never been fished. It is 8'2" I think. Comes in a hard case.
I assembled it at the show and it is a beast.

I'm asking what I paid for it. $100.


----------

